# Francois is doing well



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Both Raymond and I met up at Regional Medical Center in San Jose to check up on Francis. The word got out to family members about the accidend and Francis had a nice support group in the waiting room of the ER late Saturday afternoon while we waited for some news.

When we left, Francis was scheduled for plastic surgery on his upper lip and had a splint on his left hand -- which was broken. If I remember correctly, a cast will be put on the broken hand later in the week and oral surgery might be required as well. Don't ask me what they did with his teeth. Overall, Francis was in good spirits happy that his family was nearby.

Raymond shot some photos of Francis being loaded into the heli-vac and a video of the takeoff. Hopefully, Raymond will find this thread and post up the visuals later.

Many thanks to everyone that helped out either riding out to call for help or standing by Francis and taking care of him after the accident. A special thank you to Thom Sutfin and the CDF and EMT emergency crews that took good care of Francis. I'm sure all the positive vibes being put out are going to help Francis heal a little quicker.

D-


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Get well soon, Francis. It was really tough seeing you hurt like that today. 

Jay


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

I heard about his crash off the log. 

Best wishes.

george


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

get well francois. my shoulder is killing me from my endo on ridge but my wishes are with you and i will self medicate with beer in you honor!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whew...good to hear he's doin' ok.

All positive thoughts your way Francis!

That was some scary sh!t.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

Ouch. sounds like scary stuff! 

Heal up bro


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Get well soon Francios. I was with you guys in spirit today. 

Fiona


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Get well soon ultralord. We missed your good spirits on the ride out and the bbq. That was a scary moment when we rolled up to Tractor and you were standing there dazed with your bike and your mouth was taped up. I thought you had broken your jaw, but didn't want to ask any questions.

Let me know what the oral surgeons say about the teeth making it back in and can be salvaged. If not, i'm putting in a Boone order for a 17t cog, and could set you up with some Ti insissors or bicuspids. LMK by tomorrow around 4pm. I know how you like the Bling. I'll pick up the tab and shipping if it is not too much. Nothing's too good for you bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack B. Nimble (May 27, 2005)

They will probably revoke my lurker union card for this but I had to post. I hope you heal up and are back on the trails real soon.

John


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Good News. Get well soon Ultra lord. Healing vibes are heading your way. 
You were missed at the que. When your ready we will have to have a que and pool party.
Hey, Kmax, hows the pool doing? 

Sean


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jack B. Nimble said:


> They will probably revoke my lurker union card for this but I had to post. I hope you heal up and are back on the trails real soon.
> 
> John


You're a gonner now John!


----------



## mtb-chop (Apr 14, 2006)

Francis,
I'm glad you're getting patched up, and was sorry to see you in that state. I feel bad this happened on a ride I asked for. I hope your recovery is a speedy one, and thank you for introducing me 'The Demo' last week. I won't be around for your comeback, but wish you happy trails after you're back in the saddle.

Greg


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Francios, here's wishing you a speedy covery. Glad your ok., Fred


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Positive healing vibes coming your way Francis. Have a happy, healing Fathers Day too.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

About $3k per tooth/implant with the titanium posts. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Hope you heal quick. We all have better riding experiences because of you and the site you built.

-Dan


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*WTF happened???*

Does not sound pleasant. 

Oh, man. Get better quick! The Downieville rides are next weekend!!

Owwwww....

fp


----------



## derelict (Jan 25, 2004)

Francis,

My wife and I wish you a speedy recovery. Get well soon.

Ed and Kace
aka Derelict and bikerwidow


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Come Back Soon, Francois*

I was shocked to see the emergency crews as our C group rode up Hihn's Mill, only to find out it was Francois. Couldn't Be!!

I'm happy you didn't fare any worse, are healing now, and your family is near by you.

Get well quick, we need you to help lead, motivate, and inspire our MTBR gang!

Oh, and my dentist said "his" implants were $6K, until I found another better dentist, and found I didn't even need them. More than anything, second opinions are VERY important in dentistry. Unchecked, that dental bill can sometimes be the worst pain of all.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> *WTF happened???*


I posted a simple summary here on the Demo Thread.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Francis,

Get well soon our fearless leader, and do what the doctors says that's why they went to school so long.

Jeff


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Francois, 

We met at Annadel (story about CC night riding...) I'm carrying around a few titanium parts myself, my advice is don't be in too big a rush to pick up where you left off. Take your time, you'll be back. Get well.

-slide


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

wow, sorry to hear that, get well francis. Sorry I couldn't be there to help you out.


----------



## jimyoo (Oct 29, 2003)

Francois,
get well soon. Best wishes.

/ Jae


----------



## Joseph-da-trog (Dec 8, 2004)

Still in utters shock. I cannot believe this even happen to you bro. As you rolled on the log and crashed right before my feet off the log, time some how stood still for a split second and we all could not believe what we were seeing. The Ultra Lord on the ground WTF!!

I am so happy that you are going to be ok. We can rebuild him and he will come back even stronger then before. Heal up soon.

We should all have a home coming of this magnitude for you to come back to the trails.

My best wishes


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad to know that he's doing better. Watching him lying down all taped up at the bottom of Tractor was a bit scary.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*cheers Mate !*

Get better soon Francois Aussie Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Get well Fc, I'm shocked to hear about this crash.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 6, 2006)

Francis - Bummer deal. I am glad that it all sounds like you will be able to come back as strong as ever.


----------



## LJ0913 (May 28, 2004)

Francois - Get well!!!


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

Ouch. Get well soon Francois.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Dang, sorry to hear about the injury. I'm just coming off a wrist bone fracture myself and hated the off time as I've no doubt you will as well. Fortunately Downieville the last few days has been a good reminder I'm not dead yet...and only today I was wondering if Francis was merely enjoying himself on another part of the mountain as I hadn't seen him.

Wishes for a speedy recovery,
Chris


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

Goodness gracious goodgolly Francis!

Man, that's some digger. I hope you get better real quick. I look forward to seein gyou on the trails/

How's your bike?


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Francois*

Here's a sweet picture of Francois' start, delighted to have such a huge gang of MTBR friends come show up at his party. This has got to be the biggest MTBR gathering ever, at least for NorCal.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

*Francis is home and recovering...*

Hello, this is Francis' wife, Cherubin. We just wanted to let you know that he's home now and is quietly recovering. After reading some of the messages posted, there was quite a few people whom I have never had the chance to meet yet, that took great care of him. Thank you, Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Our family (especially our 2 little ones) thanks you very much for making sure he got the proper help he needed. It was hard seeing Francis in the ER badly injured. Even in the ER, Francis couldn't believe how his friends helped him and had everything under control.

Francis won't be riding anytime soon (even though he thinks he'll be riding by next week). He's still making lots of jokes, walking a little and is on quite few heavy dosages of meds. He'll need more surgery later on the inside his mouth where he lost his teeth, as well as checking for any other loose teeth. He chipped quite a few of them. For now the laceration across his face will need to heal, as well as all the other cuts, bruises, and swelling on his face. The doctor said it was a pretty bad laceration, but should heal fine in time. His hands will take some time to heal, with the left one broken and the right with very tender muscles. Even though this was a major accident, we're thankful it wasn't more serious and feel blessed he wasn't alone.

Thank you all for thinking of him and wishing him a very fast recovery.

Sincerely,
Cherubin Cebedo


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*That little wheeled bike hurt my friend..*

Francis, glad to hear your doing well. Heal up ultralord...

PS: didnt you yardsale on tracker before? that trails got something for ya.. man


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Dang man! I'm gone on a camping trip for one night and this is what I come back to! Heal up quick cause Demo rides just won't be the same without you.

It must have beensome wreck!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Hello, this is Francis' wife, Cherubin. We just wanted to let you know that he's home now and is quietly recovering. After reading some of the messages posted, there was quite a few people whom I have never had the chance to meet yet, that took great care of him. Thank you, Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Our family (especially our 2 little ones) thanks you very much for making sure he got the proper help he needed. It was hard seeing Francis in the ER badly injured. Even in the ER, Francis couldn't believe how his friends helped him and had everything under control...........
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cherubin Cebedo


Thank you Cherubin. Francis is always considerate and quick to care for others, so I imagine the outpouring of support returned to him will be more than is even displayed here.

Please send along my healing wishes.

And ask him if he needs someone to keep his retrotec company while he, ummmm...heals and stuff.

Sabine


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Hope you heal fast*

my friend... I'd like to add my name to the "anything you need you just let me know" list. You are one very cool person, Francois and I am very sorry this happened to you.

I think you should forget about replacing the broken/ missing teeth. You can start a new look for MTBR and we can design a new jersey


----------



## MiniMae (Feb 17, 2005)

*owie...*

andy told me all about it when i got home from work. YIKES!

hope you heal fast and get back on the bike soon!

-reggie


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

francois said:


> Hello, this is Francis' wife, Cherubin. We just wanted to let you know that he's home now and is quietly recovering. After reading some of the messages posted, there was quite a few people whom I have never had the chance to meet yet, that took great care of him.................. broken and the right with very tender muscles. Even though this was a major accident, we're thankful it wasn't more serious and feel blessed he wasn't alone.
> 
> Thank you all for thinking of him and wishing him a very fast recovery.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cherubin for taking the time to post an update. 
It means the world to us to know Francis is home and doing ok.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

MiniMae said:


> andy told me all about it when i got home from work. YIKES!
> 
> hope you heal fast and get back on the bike soon!
> 
> -reggie


 Yeah, I think Andy was a bit shaken himself, he's a good man and did everything he could to comfort francois. The MTBR gang is a hella great group of people.:thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## The Law (Jun 4, 2005)

Francois-

My best to you. The bright side: Being laid up and forced to take it easy, you can catch ALL the World Cup games! Lucky!

But really, take it easy and let folks take care of you to make sure you heal completely before getting back on the bike. 

And, no one's said it yet since they are all probably being too polite but I'm gonna go ahead and write it. Does this mean that we all might have a fighting chance of keeping up with Francois once he returns? He just might get out of shape while recovering...! No more humble pie served up by the ultralord. (Fat chance!)

Most importantly, we're all glad you are okay.

Shiloh


----------



## elsaltamontes (Nov 15, 2001)

*Sending out some grattitude to some folks*

I wanted to send thanks on behalf of Francis. (For those who don't know, I'm his younger cousin Raymond, aka elsaltamontes.)

Francis and I have been riding these trails for years. Once a week at least... we both have gone down numerous times, but always back on our feet. But this time, it was bad. But the timing couldn't have been better in regards to the company that surrounded us. If it had been our regular group, we wouldn't have had sh!t in terms of first aid. So, this was a huge lesson learned.

Big thanks to 
Cassidy aka hairylegs - had a medicine cabinet with him complete with gauze, scissors, etc.
Fred da Trog - rode down immediately to find help and was first to send the news to the bottom
Eric (aka Rumpfy) - volunteered to ride out and get Francis' car in case we had to drive him ourselves.
Andy (edit: aka Crashmaster), Kyle (aka Kmax), Joseph Da Trog - thanks for comforting and talking to Francis. The company was really helpful in calming the nerves (mostly mine!). 
There was another Trog up there... (do you guys do this often or what?!) that helped Francis with more first aid. Sorry, I didn't get your name. (edit: This was Alex, the Trog)

And everyone that was there who consoled, advised, patted his back, made us laugh, etc. big thanks!

And of course The Department of Forestry and Fire Protection. These guys were awesome, and totally dedicated to helping Francis. Ed, and Thom, (the Forest Managers), the EMT guys and Darrell. For the names I missed, I apologize. Amidst the blur of the event, I'm surprised I even remember what I remember.

Here's some pics and a video of Francis' ride to the Emergency Room. He was smiling at this point as we joked about the beers we were going to consume on his behalf. The guy is a TROOPER! Get well soon cuz.





































Video of the chopper flying...
https://www.galang.com/francois/francois.MOV



bustamove said:


> Both Raymond and I met up at Regional Medical Center in San Jose to check up on Francis. The word got out to family members about the accidend and Francis had a nice support group in the waiting room of the ER late Saturday afternoon while we waited for some news.
> 
> When we left, Francis was scheduled for plastic surgery on his upper lip and had a splint on his left hand -- which was broken. If I remember correctly, a cast will be put on the broken hand later in the week and oral surgery might be required as well. Don't ask me what they did with his teeth. Overall, Francis was in good spirits happy that his family was nearby.
> 
> ...


----------



## CruzSS (Feb 5, 2004)

*Wishing a speedy recovery*

Francois - hope you heal quickly. All the best from me and Crazy Cat Lady (Winona)

Alex


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

that sucks! i hope you heal fast, best wishes


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

BigLarry said:


> Francois was trying a log ramp on Ridge around Tractor. He must not have been accustomed to his loaner FS shock damping and it messed up his timing.


Was that the BMC he had for a Pro Review? That'll be some interesting reading!

But seriously - Francis, I hate reading that you had a bad crash, and I wish you a speedy and complete recovery!!!

///Charlie


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

smw said:


> When your ready we will have to have a que and pool party.


That's a great idea. We'll gladly host a post-ride recovery party when the time is right. The launch pad needs to be broken in....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

get better quick fc....hill climb wednesdays won't be the same 'til ya get back.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

I second the thanks to Thom and his crew. It was a huge blessing in disguise that they were there. And it just affirmed one key truth: we're a tight community and we need each other. They were extremely professional and thorough and I know we all breathed a huge sigh of relief when they rolled down the fireroad. And having been the recipient of emergency care before, I'm sure I can speak for Francis that it was a relief for him, too.

Francis, we all really care about you. That's why we flew into action, scrambling to do our hackjob triage work. The gravity of the injury weighed heavy on us all. So many of us wished we could do more to help. The docs will take good care of you. Plastic surgery these days is amazing. Just look at Chum. You'd never know he had an arm growing out of his forehead. 

Oh, and the other Trog was all-around good guy Alex.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

A little update as Francis said to give ya'all a report. My wife and I just paid a short visit to our Ultra Lord and Mrs Ultra Lord. Francis is doing fine, he's a bit sore as you would expect. Some bumps and bruises as well as the split lip will all heal just fine. He's home resting in bed and watching World Cup soccer under the watchful eye of his wife Cherubin. He still was trying to smile as always, but its a bit awkward for him at this point. Good news, no neck or back injury. His left wrist is broken, and the right hand is very sore. He will be fine with a bit of rest and relaxation.

I think his wife may be more shaken then he is, and understandable so. Francis was concerned that the ride and bar-b-que were still a sucess. He was happy to hear that the festivities at the new location drew so many of you. He missed being there for the food and beer. So tip one back for Francis today and send your healing vibes. As already mentioned he was extremly comforted by all the care he recieved from you on the trail, and support.

Nor-Cal forum is the new Passion,
Ride-On
Sean

ps-maybe the hockey player mt biker look will catch on


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Dang. That's scary. Hope you're feeling better soon, Francis.


----------



## Cannonhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Hope you feel well soon...you put together a great ride yesterday, and we all appreciate that. Thanks Raymond and Cherubin for keeping us updated, we're all concerned. 

Get back on that bike Francis, we need you out there to help push the pace...maybe you'll stick to 29" wheels?? kidding.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (May 11, 2006)

I was going to join the group yesterday for my first ride with my new bike but the schedule of buying didn't work out and I was out picking it up yesterday. I just moved to Nor-Cal from AZ and started reading the Nor-Cal riding forums. My best wishes go out to Francis and his family, he seems very enthusiastic about riding and the next couple of months will be tourtue. Simply for the fact that he won't be able to ride. That alone would kill me right now.

Get well soon...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

Get well soon man. Find the best chiropractor around. You'll have the best seat in the country for watching Le Tour this year. 

And if you need someone to help you write up a pro-review on that BMC ... let me know ... :aureola:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Heal quickly as the trails will miss you!*

Wow. Francois, you have given so much to everyone.

Sorry to hear about this fall. We all are pulling for you and know you'll be back in the game soon.

Good luck and Godspeed!

-B


----------



## derek (Jan 13, 2004)

Heal quick Francis! Glad to hear that the crew was able to help you out so quickly and get you outbound to the hospital. Never fun, but awesome to know that there are those around that care and have the ability to provide emergency medical care. (makes me want to take one of those weekend first provider course.)

-Derek


----------



## VTT (May 26, 2004)

Get well soon....


----------



## Quasi (Jul 4, 2004)

elsaltamontes said:


> And of course The Department of Forestry nad Fire Protection. These guys were awesome, and totally dedicated to helping Francis.


I didn't know there was a Department of Forestry *nad* Fire Protection. I have been on some long rides and they haven't caught fire yet.  But it is good to know there is a department to take care of them if they do catch on fire. 

Sorry to hear about Francis' accident. Hope he gets better soon. Hope he has good insurance. :eekster: If he has AAA club membership, is beyond a certain distance from his home (might be like 100 miles, so this might not work), and the emergency medical evac is not covered by another insurance, AAA will cover something like $100,000 of the medical evacuation cost.


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

Heal up quick, Francois!
We need our OverLord back!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

holy crap....get well soon Francis!


----------



## Jefe74 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Good to hear..*

Good to hear he is doing well. It was quite a shock coming onto the scene and realizing it was our fearless leader. Best to you Francois.

Also, if anybody has any connections at Giro/Bell, or another helmet company, PLEASE let them know we really need an XCish helmet with face protection. There has been discussion on it on the All Mountain board:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=186293

But I am sure if anybody started marketing a good one, it would get 5 flaming chilis REAL quick.

- Jeff


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

My dear brother-in-bike, I was sorry to hear of your fall. You could not have had a better group of friends to aid in picking you up.


I am relieved to hear that none of your injuries are life threatening.


I wish you a speedy recovery and hope to see you on the trails again soon.


Dan

P.S. after telling your story to my wife, I have the go-ahead to purchase a full-face.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Minor correction*

It was Andy (aka Crashmaster) who was at Francis' side tending to his wounds. Having a doctor/girlfriend has its benefits when observing emergency medical procedures. And Andy has had lots of opportunities to observe first aid procedures after all the times Reggie patched Andy back together 

Amen to that!


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

We'll all send out healing thoughts so that you can get well soon. Try to enjoy the time off. Your only job now is to get better.


----------



## justme (Nov 27, 2005)

Francois, hope you heal fast. I'm one of the Pinoys you meet on Thanksgiving Day at the top of Kennedy last year. One of the guys phone me about your crash and I can't believe it when he mention your name but sometimes accident happens. Get well soon, kabayan.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Francois, get well soon.*

Your site provides us with tons of inspiration when we can't ride for one reason or another.

I will try to do my little part and post some ride photos while your healing.


----------



## cRasHmAstER (Jan 26, 2004)

*Get well sooon*

I'm glad to know that your doing better, I hope to see you back out there soon, and no more squishy bikes,:nono: and thanks for everyones support you couldn't ask for a better group of people to be riding with accident or not.

CrAzY AnNdY


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Not even this crash can keep the ultralord down!!

Speedy healing vibes are being sent from SoCal so get well soon

Kudos to all you guys who got the search and rescue guys out, or medic'd on francis. MTBR family is the best.


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Yikes! Very sorry to hear about this... getting hurt sucks. Get well soon... you'll be back sooner than you think!!!


----------



## Damron (May 18, 2006)

hey Francois,

I met you a while back at one of the Wednesday Kennedy hill climbs, Sorry about the crash on Saturday glad to hear your going to be o.k. By the way thanks for putting together the totally awesome demo group ride. Good healing.

Brett


----------



## Damron (May 18, 2006)

*plastic surgery*



K-max said:


> I
> Plastic surgery these days is amazing. Just look at Chum. You'd never know he had an arm growing out of his forehead.
> 
> .


 WOW! if thats true this explains a lot about Chum.:lol:


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Dang...*

Healing vibes man, healing vibes. Let us know if you need anything.

Obi, and the Mrs.

p.s. Please, after reading the following, try not to laugh too hard, or smile much, I dont want you re-injuring anything.

Here goes...

What's the last thing an adrenaline junkie says??

"(Spitting) Hey, WATCH THIS!!":thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hey guys, my body is broke but my heart is full. thank you for your help on the trail and thank you for your support.

i wanted to bring everyone together at demo since that is my vision for mtbr
- bring riders together. and despite of the unfortunate incident, we've come to realize how close we are. heck even the rangers/foresters are our buds now. i could not have had a better set friends with me at the accident.

i've gone off that log a hundred times. there were too many folks though and my pace and line was off. my wheel fell off to the left and it was over. i've never been hurt before in a dozen years of riding. this is bad but it could have been worse. my neck and back are fine. my hands hurt like a mofo and it's a balancing act of painkillers and dizzines. oh mucho dental work is in my future.

friends and family all tell me i'm looking great:thumbsup:. every time my 3-year old daughter sees me though she runs and cries. kids speak the truth and she says i look like an alien with hair!

anyway thank you again. peace and love to all.
francis aka francois


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow! Sorry to hear about this but glad you're back home and healing. All the best. 
Now you're required to watch the World Cup. No excuses. Rest easy and heal up well.

Werner


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Seriously, be careful about smiling on this one too...*

Wanted to be sure you got this...(click the link, where it says "skip to e-card" and have fun.)

*It's all for you, get well soon!*

Hoops and YoYo rock!!


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

I need to say it ... we love you, man.

And your kids will think you're the tougher than burnt pork chops. 

 Kyle


----------



## Aussie Bob (Jan 9, 2004)

*Love you Man !*

Dear Francois I remmember the first time we met at the top of St Joseph's 6 years ago the friendly guy on the orange single speed you are one of the reasons I have my diabetes in check cause of this wonderfull thing called Mtbr you started cheers mate get well soon ,Love ya man your friend Aussie Bob


----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

*our children when we hurt ourselves*

Francois,

Dude, rough deal! I am glad you are okay......I broke my leg 4 months ago mtbiking tamarancho and got off crutches one week ago...I have biked/skied/climbed for 20 years w/o a major injury until this one. The day after I broke my leg, my 14m/o son started walking. He likes to come and wack my cast/brace still to this day and looks at me funny walking w/o crutches. I think he mocks my limp.

I wish you well in recovery, and like everyone who loves mountain biking who gets injured, thank you for this site. MTBR has been my savior. And like everyone who loves biking and knowing that others do as well, thank you for this site again.

Cheers, Adrian

P.S. vicodin/painkilla tip...if you are expected to be in pain during the night, set your alarm as an estimate of when they will wear off so to not wake up to pain...i.e., have them b4 they completely wear off..

heal quick


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Francis! Man! I just came on to see how the ride was and heard about your crash. I'm really sorry this had to happen on what sounds like was an otherwise great day. However, I don't think your timing could have been any better -- rangers on hand and surrounded by the populus of the mountain biking mecca which you have created. Best wishes for a quick recovery.

Justin


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Francis,

glad to see you are on you way to recovery! It was eerie seeing you down, and many of us felt helpless, but that was because the rest of the crew were already hard at work taking good care of you.. Get well soon, and we look forward to sharing the fruits of your labor with you soon! The job you have done to bring us all together is simply amazing.

Thanks to all of you guys that were instrumental in helping!

-Rafael


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Francios!! How odd that I went through a lesser version of the same thing last year!!? Here's to your quick recovery and AWESOME publicity stunt. ... er ... did I say that outloud? I seriously think you are going to find and be-friend the best cyclo-chiropractor in Silicon Valley. Don't worry about mtbr while you get better. We're building up pleanty of passion this summer to shower your way.

- MikeG

PS - With your new grill and plastic surgery I'm anxiously awaiting your (soon to be) internationally acclaimed vlog coverage of Tous du l'Etapes du 2006 Tour!


:thumbsup:


----------



## thrshr (Nov 2, 2004)

*Get Well Soon Kuya Francois*

Get well soon Kuya Francois!!

I got the call from Ray and the rest of the fam that you took a spill. It's good to hear that you're at home and resting!!

Let Kasey and I know if you need anything we're only blocks away!!!

Thanks to all who were there to help.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Get well buddy..*

Ultralord,

Sorry to hear about the crash that is a bummer..... The family is sending good vibes your way! Get well soon.....


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Bummer!*

- I don't like hearing about anyone getting injured, get well SOON Franswahhhh!


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Damn dude! Stop doing that!

Get well brudda.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Francis*

heal up quick dude!

we will hoist several beers in your honor in D'ville this week.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

*Here's to a quick and complete recovery ...*

Its been awhile since I've joined any of the MTBR rides, and at the last moment I bailed on this one. In large part because I was concerned that my competitive juices and somebody on my rear wheel would cause me to be one of the bruised and bloodied. (and I've got a race on Sunday). Sorry to hear that the high jinx turned sinister, but glad that the prognosis is good.

Ever since I heard about the accident, I've been contemplating the psychology of group rides, and how the pressure, and other primal hunting party forces, either consciously, or subconsciously pushes us to ride a little faster, jump a little farther, brake a little later, than perhaps we should.

Get well soon.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Jun 8, 2006)

K-max said:


> I second the thanks to Thom and his crew. It was a huge blessing in disguise that they were there. And it just affirmed one key truth: we're a tight community and we need each other. They were extremely professional and thorough and I know we all breathed a huge sigh of relief when they rolled down the fireroad. .


The best thing would have been for the accident not to have happened at all, but if it had to happen, I'm glad it was at the SDSF, as the incident's effect on trail access is likely to be minimal. On the other hand, if it happened on the other side of the hill, on Midpen land, you could be sure that this incident would be used at some point to justify trail closures. Thom and company are super cool and not bike-phobic like a lot of land managers. In fact, I believe you can thank them directly for some of the jumps.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

heal fast and strong francis.

...oh, and find a good endodontist!  i'd recommend my dad but he's 3000 miles away from you, so i'm afraid you're on your own for this one.  

best wishes.

rt


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Francis-

Get well soon so we can ride out there again. I'm there cheering you up in spirit. My family's prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.

Tommy & Family


----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

best wishses for a speedy recovery
I had a non biking injury keep me off the bike for about 5 weeks or so
today is going to be the first day back on the bike

so.. I understand the frustration of not being able to ride
but you are going to be fine from the sounds of it and have a family that loves you...

the time will pass and you WILL be riding soon


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Here are more healing vibes from Central TX. Wishing you a speedy and successful recovery, bro.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Wow, a chopper ride! Even here on the North Shore we don't see riders loaded into the chopper very often!

Heal well and ask the plastique to form an angry scar on your face so you look tough!

Kn.


----------



## abegetchell (Sep 24, 2004)

Get well soon! Much beer shall be consumed in your honor!


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Francis, wishing you a speedy recovery. It's good to hear you are in good spirits.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets hope for a speedy recovery. Get well soon!!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Get well.....*

I just want to add my thoughts to all the others. 
REV


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Francois. I don’t know what else to say. :shocked: 

Luckily you’re surrounded by a great family and community. My thoughts are with you, I hope you heal quickly. 

Keep the rubber side down next time hey! :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

Damm, I hope you get well very soon Francois. I hate it when I hear that a fellow mountain biker was hurt while doing what we love doing. Heal up soon.
Dave


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Yikes man! I saw the title of this thread and was instantly in denial...then mention of a heli ride? Fock! 
I'm very glad you are ok my friend. I think you were right behind me when I took that huge Pete Rose OTB at Demo back in 2000....yep, group rides can be a bit tough sometimes.
Be patient, heal up. Set a trainer up in front of the tv w/ Le Tour and match cadence. 
Drink milk, eat yogurt and cottage cheese for that wrist!
-Joe


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope you heal fast and get back in the saddle soon.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your accident, get well soon!!


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

> i wanted to bring everyone together at demo since that is my vision for mtbr
> - bring riders together. and despite of the unfortunate incident, we've come to realize how close we are. heck even the rangers/foresters are our buds now. i could not have had a better set friends with me at the accident.
> 
> ~Francois


Even though I was bummed to see a thread like this and accidents, especially to guys like Francis, are always upsetting, its nice to see that alot of good did come out of the whole situation.

In a time when it seems alot of threads are useless bickering fights and alot of MTBR users are at each others throats, a situation such as this shines the light on our community and reveals us for what we really are... we're mountain bikers who honestly do care about each other. Thats all there is to it. So, with Francis recovering and in good spirits and with time and a complete recovery, this may all have worked out for the better. The site as a whole has come together and the group that was on the ride itself is going to be tighter than ever.

Get well soon Francis and don't forget, while you are thanking all of the members of this site for their care, you have yourself to thank for bringing us all together


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Get bettah soon....*

Don't worry, Franciois. You'll be making us all fell like lesser, mere mortal riders in no time.

I'll raise a glass towards your speedy recovery tonight.

-pimpy


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

OUCH! Francois, sending you my best wishes for speedy healing! 


Rick


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Damn, what some people will go through to get a heli ride! And I'm sure he didn't even get to look out the windows.

Best wishes on your recovery, Francis. It's no fun being laid up, but time will heal. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## RandyA (Oct 4, 2005)

What a shocker after a long weekend off the 'pooter... :yikes:

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Francis! 

Next time keep the rubber side down eh? Btw, y'need someone to take care of y'er Niner? I'll gladly volunteer...  :ihih:


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

That Francis just doesn't do anything halfway, now does he? Sorry to hear about such a nasty crash. That just had to hurt! I'll send my best healing vibes from the other coast. Here's to a speedy recovery!

Kathy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bustamove said:


> It was Andy (aka Crashmaster) who was at Francis' side tending to his wounds. Having a doctor/girlfriend has its benefits when observing emergency medical procedures. And Andy has had lots of opportunities to observe first aid procedures after all the times Reggie patched Andy back together
> 
> Amen to that!


Yeah, those who helped out were f'in rock stars! :thumbsup:

Calm and collected, they really took a potentially chaotic situation and brought it under control in short order. Really great to see MTBR/NorCal Passion at work.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good vibes...*

Francis:

Sorry to hear about the crash, I hope you heal quickly...

John


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Get well soon Francis!*

Falling out of the back door of a Ryder moving truck at the Fling a couple years ago has nothing on this. I hope you heal up well, maybe throw in a few personalized Ti parts to share with your grandkids.

ScottN


----------



## BeatVibe1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*GET WELL SOON, MY MTB'n BROTHA!!!*

:thumbsup: Wishing you the best to a fast and speedy recovery, Francis!!!

Take Care,
Mel


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Wow !*

I just logged on .... and here is this accident news...

Just as well you are tough francis, I know that you will be up and riding again soon, mate..:thumbsup:

You have many online and personal friends here, from all over the world. We are all thinking about you, and hoping that you get well soon.

Every one of us knows what it feels like to crash, because that is the risk we all take every time we ride ... and some of us ... especially me ... crash regularly..lol..

Get well soon, because we all care about you, and want to see you out there riding again and enjoying the great outdoors.

R.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*First up, Francis hope you heal up fast and know everyone here's wishing you good vibes and a quick healing process.* Relax and enjoy some rest and let the pinions tend to MTBR.

Didn't see this thread last night and was shocked to see it this evening, was glad to hear Francis is alright, but was also glad to hear of the people along on the ride who were prepared. I think this is a lesson that no matter how many times you've riden a trail or obstacle $hit can happen and even on the most mudane ride you should take along some form of first aid kit - I always have along plasters, gauze, ointment, bandages and painkillers.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Haven't read every response, so I might be missing something important when I say:

Francois: You can throw out all those whitening solutions! Big plus is - you'll save tons for beer money now!

Best to you and the family. They're working it, I'm sure.


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

Francis, take it easy and heal well. Every single mtbr user wishes you a speedy and healthy recovery.

 :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

get well soon!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ouch..*

I'm just seein' this. get well soon Ultralord. Here's some teeth 



francois said:


> hey guys, my body is broke but my heart is full. thank you for your help on the trail and thank you for your support.
> 
> i wanted to bring everyone together at demo since that is my vision for mtbr
> - bring riders together. and despite of the unfortunate incident, we've come to realize how close we are. heck even the rangers/foresters are our buds now. i could not have had a better set friends with me at the accident.
> ...


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Francious,

Get well quick man. Injuries suck. 

JmZ


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Hey Francis! you should recuperate in manila!*

Oral surgery is a LOT cheaper AND you get to ride with the P.I.S.Sers.

after which, when your okay with the surgery THEN we can eat!

In the meantime, we can also see if we can put some balut or crispy pata in a blender for you to sip out of a straw.

seriously though. cost of doing surgery in the Philippines + plane trip can still come out cheaper then having it done in the US with US trained proffesionals. i can set it up if you really want to do it.


----------



## saldman (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi bud,

Can't read them all. All I had to hear is that that you were down. I wish you the best because I feel like I know you. You brought us together and that makes you an original. Take care bro. Sal from Florida.

This makes me think about all the times I ride alone. Be glad that so many people cry for you. You made diference.

Sal
"Show me something bigger"

(Edit) Hopefully I can ride with you someday


----------



## ~TJ~ (Dec 30, 2003)

Healing ( ( ( ( ( ((~ ultravibes ~)) ) ) ) ) yer way ultralord!

Hope you feel better soon Francois


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Francis

...for sending those socks before you got hurt...you pobably would have forgotten if you waited. ;-)


...but really...This is freaky news. I hope you heal fast!!!! 

((hugs))


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

get well soon Francis!

Sending positive Pinoy vibes your way!


----------



## cr_mmurillo (Jan 3, 2005)

Francis, this is Matt. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Well wisher from North East Minnesota*

Too bad about the incident, I hope the postings here, of best wishes will work better than the pain medication(s) you are on. Speedy recovery to you as the biking season is still young. Hope you will not miss a lot of MTBiking.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Jack B. Nimble said:


> They will probably revoke my lurker union card for this but I had to post. I hope you heal up and are back on the trails real soon.
> 
> John


wow, 3 posts! Lurker.

J/k


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Ebo said:


> About $3k per tooth/implant with the titanium posts. Don't ask me how I know.


Realy???
OMG!
I mean for that kind of $$$ you coudl have a kick-ass titianium hardatail. And no teeth.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

BigLarry said:


> Here's a sweet picture of Francois' start, delighted to have such a huge gang of MTBR friends come show up at his party. This has got to be the biggest MTBR gathering ever, at least for NorCal.


For those of us who don't know, which one of the two is Francis?


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

Just read about your crash. That sucks!

Heal well and soon.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

heal up francis!

Unfortunately I can't find the picture of Lee after he tried to do some of his own dental work on a trail called boundary... 

suffice it to say he has a much purdier smile now!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*RBR words*

Roadies are people too!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=666987#poststop


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*oh man...*

Glad to hear that you're mostly OK and as you said, the important body parts are all working well 

I _know_ you'll be back on the bike once your hand is all healed up - you can't keep the passionate and dedicated off the trails!

See you in a few months in Vegas...

Cheers,


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

Glad to hear you'll be alright! Now if only Pete was there to capture the crash on video...sounds like it would've topped the Huffy Boy incident  

I hope you'll be back on the bike when the Turkey Ride rolls around!

K-Zero


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yikes! 
Heal up fast! 

And remember: if you can get it to fit into the blender, it's fair game.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*My 2cents*

It has been said many times, but I will ad my healing wishes and prayers to the pile.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Khemical said:


> For those of us who don't know, which one of the two is Francis?


 Francis is wearing the MTBR.Com jersey and shorts.

Sean


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

smw said:


> Francis is wearing the MTBR.Com jersey and shorts.
> 
> Sean


I should have guessed that :madman:


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

WHOA!
Sorry to hear about this Francis!
Get Well Soon!!
Brian
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Roadies are people too!


Hmmm.... Nope. Nope. Not buyin' it, sorry.

Sorry you crashed Francois - heal quick!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Get well...*

Francois, wishing you the very best in your recovery! It sucks, but hey its the price we pay for the sport we all love!!

So you might need dentures at an age earlier than you thought :eekster:.
Things could have been worse but they are not and you WILL be back back on your bike before you know it! It could have been worse and thankfully it was not!

Looks like you had good buddies riding with you to make sure you were safe and that's what counts.

All the best on your speedy recovery!!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Get Well Soon*

And not to be too crass, need to see that alien with hair photo.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Some community we have!*

Hope you get better as soon as possible Francis. Sounds like a great group of folks to be with - that were then there when really needed in addition to being fun to ride & drink beer with. Not quite sure how to put it all together - but the mtbr.com network is pretty fantastic - I can attest to that. Glad you are/were in good hands.

glen


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

bustamove said:


> ...Francis...


Damn it! Heal well, Francis. May you be back in the saddle soon!

Timing is good to divert with Tour coverage.

Lucky guy--got a lot of friends.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's hoping for a full recovery and a quick return to riding. 

Hopefully your bike sustained less damage than you did but stay well
and this kind of shows what kind of community this is.

Stay well!


----------



## JCintheBA (Mar 31, 2004)

*Best wishes on a speedy recovery!!!*

Hey Francics,

Sorry to to hear about your crash! You will be back to dropping me like a bad habit in no time.

If you need anything, you know how to get in touch with me.

-JC aka Goloso aka John


----------



## Spaz (Dec 30, 2003)

Without sounding too light in the loafers here, I just want to say that it is so freaking cool how all of you are wishing Francis well. I know some of you actually know Francis, but others don't. It's nice to see people showing legitimate concern for another person. It makes me happy to be a part of this community.

Francis, I'm sure you hurt like hell, but that'll pass. Get well soon, man.


----------



## erwin bisaya (Apr 5, 2006)

*get well fast..*

get well fast.. mtbr.com needs you..
"bilis..mag pa galing ka!":thumbsup:


----------



## bikerchic (Jan 17, 2004)

*awe crap!*

I remember you with the million dollar smile at AZ II !

Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery, take care kiddo!

Kate


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Bummer man. Get well quick Francois!!

Oh, and I didn't quite catch it, but was this little mishap the result of a jump that went wrong? 

Can't help but think back to when I was a kid and rode all day every day with no helmet. How the heck did I ever survive that? Never lost a tooth or broke a bone. Nowadays as an adult rider I feel so damn vulnerable when I read stories like this.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad to hear you're doing better francois. :thumbsup:


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

Another get well quick wish coming at ya! Heal fast and get back on that bike soon.

Ed E


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Get well buddy. Never met you but you have created a great place for mountain bikers to exchange info and meet new friends and we always hate to hear of someone getting hurt! On a side note: Maybe we can use this to urge helmet Mfgrs to come out w/a XC helmet that has a mouth/face protector built onto it? 
Even something as simple as the single bar that a NFL kicker has across his jaw would work?


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

hey francis,

looks like original post was 'stolen'. so get well again. this will give me some time to 'catch-up' with my riding for your 'gotten better' bbq.


----------



## timl (Dec 23, 2003)

*heal quick*

Just saw this. Take care of yourself Francis. Here's to a speedy recovery.
Tim


----------



## Bummer (Jan 15, 2004)

Get well, get fit, and get riding soon Francis!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Francois, heal up well and*

fast, sorry to hear of your misfortune. Hope that great smile of yours isn't affected! And hey, why is the server faster now???? 

Jim


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

Hope you get well soon Francois  ! I feel pretty privileged to finally find out the who the person is (and see a photo) that started this wonderful forum.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

*Get well dude*

Hey Josh D. here...way bummed that this happened...always seems to be the stuff you'd never expect to go down on! (Time to buy a Bullit?) JK...get well real fast and great to hear you are in good spirits.


----------

